# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > خبر: برگزاری دوره آموزشی Core Java

## cups_of_java

سلام دوستان،

یک دوره آموزشی Core Java در مجتمع فنی تهران (شعبه ونک) در حال شروع شدن هست که مدرس اون من (بهراد زاری) هستم. 
ممکن هست با دوستانی که این دوره رو میگذرونن JavaEE رو در ترم بعد ادامه بدیم.

کسانی که دوست دارن اطلاعات بیشتری جهت شرکت توی این کلاس رو بگیرن می تونن با این شماره ۸۸۸۸۹۷۹۶ تماس داشته باشن.
تاریخ شروع این دوره همین پنچشنبه ۲۶ام دی ماه ۹۲ ساعت ۱۴ هستش.

----------


## esmaeilbf

از کلاس ها فیلم بگیرید و به صورت DVD برای خرید منتشر کنید 
خصوصا دوره ی javaEE و JSP و کلا بخش طراحی وبسایت ها ....
با تشکر

----------


## cups_of_java

این کلاس ها مال مجتمع فنی هستن. نمیشه ازشون فیلم گرفت و منتشر کرد. طرحی هم برای این حرکت و فروشش توی اونجا مطرح نیست.

----------


## esmaeilbf

کسانی که شهرستان هستن یا کلا وقت نمی کنند حضور یابد باید چیکار کنند!!
اگر میشد که عالی بود

----------


## kingtak

> کسانی که شهرستان هستن یا کلا وقت نمی کنند حضور یابد باید چیکار کنند!!
> اگر میشد که عالی بود


  من هم موافقم.اگه این کار رو انجام بدبد عالی میشه :لبخند:

----------


## cups_of_java

من کسایی رو میشناسم که از شهرستان هفته ای یک روز برای کلاس میان تهران. کسی که بخواد میتونه هرچند که سخته!
اما خوب شاید بشه اگر بچه هایی پیدا بشن که علاقه مند باشن دوره های از راه دور مجازی برگزار کنیم روی اینترنت. من مدت زیادی هست که به فکرش هستم.

----------


## abbas1392

سلام 
من یک سری سوال جاوا دارم کسی هست کمک کنه؟

----------


## cups_of_java

طبیعتن اگر در مورد این دوره هست اینجا بپرسید وگرنه لازمه توی یه تاپیک جدید سوالاتتون رو بزارید جواب داده میشه.

----------


## esmaeilbf

من به شخصه از بوشهر چطور میتونم هفته ای یه بار بیام!!!! اونم با این همه گرفتاری من به شدت موافق دوره مجازی هستم

----------


## Ebrahimkh

سلام دوست عزیز
ممکنه بگویید این دوره چه چیزهایی به ما یاد میدهید
؟؟

جزئیات دورتون چیه؟؟؟
منظورم سرفصلاتونه

تا بنده هم از اصفهان بزنم رو رکاب air و بیام

بازم ممنون

----------


## cups_of_java

برنامه نویسی جاوا (نسخه 7) برای کسانی که جاوا نمی دونن ولی حداقل با یه زبان برنامه نویسی آشنا هستن. به طور دقیق شی گرایی و مفاهیمش، بعد مفاهیم پایه ای جاوا، برنامه نویسی موازی و ...

یه چیزی تو این مایه ها خواهد بود سر فصل ها با کمی تغییرات:
coreJavaSyllab.zip

----------


## danyalbursin

سلام . من جاوا  در حده مقدماتی شی گرای و کلاس و وراثت بلدم. باید کدوم دوره و شروع کنم بیام؟؟؟

----------


## cups_of_java

اگه خودتون نمی تونید تنهایی بخونید و هزینش براتون قابل پرداخته کلاس های مهندس پروینی شرکت مینو سافت رو پیشنهاد میکنم.

----------

